# Snow Plow Prep Package



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Apparently the single, 200-amp extra-heavy-duty Alternator is not included in 6.2L Super Duty with the Snow Plow Prep Package?

Snow Plow Prep Package discription: (4x4 only; restrictions
apply) includes computer-selected springs for
snow plow application and extra-heavy-duty
alternator with diesel engine only.

Option: Alternator - Single, 200-amp extra-heavy-duty appears to be a separate option I seldom see on window stickers.

http://cdn.dealereprocess.com/cdn/brochures/ford/2015-chassiscab.pdf


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

My point is:

Ford Super Duty Work Trucks are commonly used Construction Utility Services, Snow Plowing, Agriculture, Emergency Vehicles, Forestry, and Heavy Hauling. 
Within these and countless other essential industries, the guys who do the toughest work count on these heavy-duty trucks.

A Ford Super Duty "Snow Plow Prep Package" should include a standard 200 amp Heavy Duty Alternator, and Factory Dual Batteries in the 6.2 gas vehicles.

Ford engineers should give further consideration to a "Real Snow Plow Prep Package", and the fact they they don't is a joke! 

The "Big 3" all assume people purchase 35K-65K work trucks, attach our 5K-7K Snow Plows, and work in 20-40 below temperatures might require a "Real" Snow Plow Prep Package.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

plow prep in any truck should not only include all heavy duty spring shocks alternators but all stainless steel brake and fuel lines and better undercoating as well. lest face it there trucks are in salt all the time and work a lot with lights on and electric motors. hardly anyone used that pto version unless your a muicapality.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

cat320;1814168 said:


> plow prep in any truck should not only include all heavy duty spring shocks alternators but all stainless steel brake and fuel lines and better undercoating as well. lest face it there trucks are in salt all the time and work a lot with lights on and electric motors. hardly anyone used that pto version unless your a muicapality.


I agree "cat320",

Here's a nice example of a Boss Plow setup using the Super Duty PTO


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

cat320;1814168 said:


> plow prep in any truck should not only include all heavy duty spring shocks alternators but all stainless steel brake and fuel lines and better undercoating as well. lest face it there trucks are in salt all the time and work a lot with lights on and electric motors. hardly anyone used that pto version unless your a muicapality.


I'm sure they include include that if you want to pay for it. Trucks are expensive enough as it is


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buck331;1814163 said:


> My point is:
> 
> Ford Super Duty Work Trucks are commonly used Construction Utility Services, Snow Plowing, Agriculture, Emergency Vehicles, Forestry, and Heavy Hauling.
> Within these and countless other essential industries, the guys who do the toughest work count on these heavy-duty trucks.
> ...


9/10 a 200 amp alternator is overkill for a regular plow truck. Now when you light it up like a Christmas tree with old style bulbs and run an electric plow plus salter you MIGHT have issues

With the advances in lighting they don't draw near what they used to. We run 2 yard spreaders and western plows with a warning light with no issues.

On stock alternators. I think 140 amp


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Whiffyspark, 

What are your thoughts or opinion regarding dual vs. single battery on super duty's with 6.2 gas with a Boss V-XT 9-2?

Keep in mind that like all you guy's, at 2:00AM at -30 below I want to make every attempt to insure against any issues.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine came with a 220 Amp alternator with the plow prep package.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same.never had a problem with what ever was under the hood


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buck331;1814194 said:


> Whiffyspark,
> 
> What are your thoughts or opinion regarding dual vs. single battery on super duty's with 6.2 gas with a Boss V-XT 9-2?
> 
> Keep in mind that like all you guy's, at 2:00AM at -30 below I want to make every attempt to insure against any issues.


Can't hurt. But I don't think it's necessary. Not sure if it already has tray and stuff for second battery if you want to add it. Grand view might know


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My are 320 or 360 or something like that. I've run the same light and plow setup on multiple trucks. Some had dual, some single and I've never noticed a difference. My truck is a Christmas tree and I've ran three diesel transfer pumps at once at -20 with the rapid heat supplement bluring away A 6.2 should have no problems. 

If you don't like the ford package, you always have UR alternator upgraded for a few bucks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine is the stock alt, and though the lights do dim when I use the plow, there has never been any real issue. The lights dim, doesn't make any difference if the heater is on or not. Acts the same.
The next truck will be custom ordered, and it will be a diesel with the dual alt setup, just for peace of mind when running a sander, plow, heater, headlights, aftermarket reverse lights, radio, and strobes all at once.


----------

